# Mr NaughtyBody(Grimm)



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Amazing! I have a Grimm brag!









After a (typically too)wildly enthusiastic greeting of buckin' an' snortin', fartin' an' cavortin'...









Grimm, at age 19 months, for the very first time ever.........

stayed off-leash with guests and behaved himself politely for 5 hours!!























In fact, the greeting was challenging for Grimm, because in the couple that came to visit us, the man enthusiasticly _vigorously rubs/franticly buffs Grimm_, hyping him up that way-- instead of _calmly_ stroking him.

But for the entire remainder of the 5 hour visit, Grimm controlled himself pretty well! He kept finding a nice place to lay down and be near the group. I cannot believe he can do that now! Not totally trustworthy, I think he would feed off the crazy energy of a guest who got too expressive/energetic-- but with calm guests, he so far is doing great! This was his first time. Only one jumping up incident (the man...) and no others! YEAH!! It's a beginning.







He is learning to settle and control himself a bit around guests... YIPPIEE!!!


----------



## KCandMace (Apr 8, 2008)

Yeah Grimm! Time for a party!


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Patti that is great. Grimm will become the dog you want, he just needs your guidance and some time to mature. For Grimm being a goofy fun loving pup was way more fun that being a well behaved pup.


----------



## GunnersMom (Jan 25, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: BrightelfAmazing! I have a Grimm brag!
> 
> 
> 
> ...










Oh, that's too funny...
Way to go, Grimm!! 
No matter how many pups I have, the excitement that comes with seeing them learn and react - seeing them "get it" - will never wear off.


----------



## DSudd (Sep 22, 2006)

Yeah Grimm - High 5 coming from Rocky. Patti he is doing great just taking his time about learning things. LOL


----------



## sklippstein (Apr 10, 2008)

a proud day for you!


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Thank you! Maturity is coming s-l-o-w-l-y.


----------



## shepherdbydesign (Mar 7, 2007)

Good boy Grimm, Brother Jero needs to take lessons from you. LOL.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

What Chuck, you can't release Jero into a room of 4 people with guests?







"Wahoooo, people! Pet me! No, watch me ZOOM! No, pet me!" (Grimm still has a lot of that in him, too







) Seriously, Jero will get there. He has you for a handler now, he is a VERY lucky dog. Jero simply needs some time. He has the best, caring, dog-savvy owners possible now!


----------



## shepherdbydesign (Mar 7, 2007)

Well thank you Patti thay means alot coming from you


----------

